# In the memoir of Iranian fallen Armenian and Assyrian Soldiers ...



## ARTESH (Dec 28, 2017)

In the memoir of our fallen Armenian and Assyrian Soldiers ...

1- Alfred Sarkis Ordushahi - 1362 - Naft-Shahr

2- Albert Allah-dadi - 1366 - Soumar

3- Vahan Allah-verdi - 1362 - Piran-shahr

4- Aqajan Odisho - 1361 - Channaneh

5- Shmoeel Inoia - 1359 - Dezful

6- Vartan Abrahamian - 1358 - Oshnavieh

7- Vazgen Adamian - 1364 - Haj-Omran

8- Peter Marvin Ade - 1365 - Soumar

9- Emil Azo Artseroni - 1361- Channaneh

10- Vartan Aqakhanian - 1364 - Majnoon Isle.

11- Sargen Akopans - 1364 - Divandareh

12- Pailak Avedian - 1359 - Dezful

13- Vazgen Avanesian - 1361 - Darkhovin

14- Herand Avanesian Sangbarani - 1367 - Abu Quraib

15- Armen Avedisian - 1359 - Qasr-e-Shirin

16- Rupert Avedisian - 1362 - Zobaidat

17- William Arvend - 1362 - Sanandaj

18- Hormoz Babakhanian - 1366 - Mehran

19- Norik Babakhanian - 1367 - Shorhani

20- Avanes Baresqian - 1366 - Sardasht

21- Vahik Baqdasarian - 1362 - Tamarchin

22- Reymond Baqdasarian - 1365 - Paveh

23- Verzh Baqomian - 1363 - Nosoud

24- Jonathan Alexander Oshana - 1360 - Arvand River

25- Garnik Boqosian - 1365 - Haj-Omran

26- Noel Paz Janbakhsh - 1359 - Sero

27- Razmik Khachatoorian - 1366 - Soumar

28- Soren Khanlerian - - Khoramshahr

29- Norik Danielian - 1364 - Tehran

30- Razmik Davoodian - 1360 - Abadan

31- Henrik der Avanesian - 1359 - Kallineh

32- Garnik der Polosian - 1360 - Malekan

33- Vahik der Mah-Soltanian - 1358 - Gonbad Qabus

34- Vehandez Rashidpour Bavroodi - 1367 - Fakkeh

35- Rafik Rashidzadeh - 1361 - Susa

36- Yuri Serdarian - 1365 - Haj-Omran

37- Edwin Shamirian - 1366 - Meimak

38- Reymond Shah-Nazarian - 1365 - Mehran

39- Joseph Shahinian - 1364 - Ahvaz

40- Herach Turosian - 1367 - Soumar

41- Mgerdich Tomasian Konaraki - 1365 - Soumar

42- Gagik Tomanians - 1366 - Marivan

43- Vigen Karapetian - 1366 - Shorhani

44- Leonard Karyad - 1365 - Gilan-e-qarb

45- George Keshishian - 1367 - Nodasheh

46- Alfred Gebri - 1360 - Naft Shahr

47- Radim Gorgiz - 1360 - Abadan

48- Karoli Gorgiz - 1359 - Khosrow Abad

49- Damek Gorgiz - 1365 - Farsi Isle.

50- Robert Lazar - 1367 - Meimak

51- Edik Manoelian - 1361 - Zanjan

52- Zorik Moradian - 1359 - Piranshar

53- Gilbert melkom Abkarian - 1359 - Sar Pol e Zahab

54- Edmond Mosesian - 1361 - Tehran

55- Edit Nersisian Qaleh Maleki - 1362 - Hill 311

56- Radu Peter Nazloo - 1360 - Mishdagh

57- Victor Peter Nazloo - 1366 - Ahvaz

58- Joseph Hormoz Nazloo - 1360 - Roghabieh Straight

59- Henrik Harutonian - 1361 - Saleh Abad

60- Herach Hakoopian - 1366 - Qasr-e-Shirin

61- Herand Hakoopian - 1367 - Shorhani

62 - Herach Hambarsumanianes - 1367 - Piranshar

63- Henrik Hosepian - 1365 - Kian-Dasht

64- Razmik Homanian - 1359 - Sar Pol e Zahab

65- Ohan Yarijanian - 1367 - Mehran

66- Saremi Yanikian - 1359 - Susa

67- Vahik Yesaieean - 1358 - Boukan

68- Jakob Yeremi - 1359 - Marivan


----------

